# Kiko goats....IKGA, AKGA and NKR.......what is the deal?



## GoatRancher11 (Jun 8, 2011)

Guys,

Starting up my purebred Kiko herd and just got my first 3 Kikos and my donkey last week.  They are doing great.  What I just found out is that the NKR (National Kiko Registration) is not recognized by the IKGA (International Kiko Goat Association) or the AKGA (American Kiko Goat Association).  One of the most reputable breeders I'm getting goats from only registers goats with the NKR.  

For anyone who understands this mess, please explain to me.  I'm new in the goat business of course and as soon as I get into it, seems like the registration and DNA part of it has people who disagree with each other in a major way.  Sounds like the business will suffer b/c of predictaments b/t breeders from around the country.

If anyone knows what has happened, please explain this to me so I'm not in the dark!  Sounds like a mess but a mess I need to figure out!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 8, 2011)

It is politics and personality conflicts.   

The NKR was formed by someone dissatisfied with the associations and was highly critical of them.  

The associations did not appreciate the criticism and refuse to recognize the NKR.  They claim it has to do with DNA verification and the like but it is all about somone got their feelings hurt.  

The NKR is not an association per say, it is registry and that is all they do.  Since kiko's do not have shows it makes sense to me.  

Since the NKR is attracting some of the biggest names in Kiko goats perhaps this situation may change in the future.  

Good luck.

This is of course, all my own opinion.  I may be wrong.  I doubt it though......


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 8, 2011)

Same problem with boer goats, the ABGA no longer accepts registration from the IBGA and the USBGA. It is a pain in the rear-end when trying to buy goats.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't you just hate politics?  It makes it really hard on the buyer who just wants to start up a herd.  You need to find out which registry is more in demand.  If only one guy in your area registers with NKR, you will have a hard time finding breeding stock that is compatable (registration-wise) with what you already have.  What a pain!!


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Jun 8, 2011)

Crap!  I'll figure it out I guess but I certainly have some good goats pegged but I think he is only with NKR.  It does make me feel better that maybe the NKR is getting some big names come over to them.  That could only be a good thing.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2011)

Lets hope that they all get over their tantrums and mesh into one registry, they hurt the breed by their differences.

Anyone have any numbers on the mature sizes of the Kiko bucks? Height and weights?


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 9, 2011)

Jake said:
			
		

> Lets hope that they all get over their tantrums and mesh into one registry, they hurt the breed by their differences.
> 
> Anyone have any numbers on the mature sizes of the Kiko bucks? Height and weights?


They probably won't ever merge into one registry.  I had boer goats years ago when the average goat was selling for $1000 and kiko goats were just coming onto the scene.  That's probably been 15 years maybe?  At any rate, there were two registries then (ABGA and IBGA), and now I see a 3rd one has been added. I doubt Kikos will be any different


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 9, 2011)

IBGA, ABGA and USBGA atleast used to recognize each other, and you could buy an full-blood IBGA and then switch it over to ABGA, But not any more.    BIG Big pain.  Almost everyone around here has ABGA, and our herd was IBGA, so we spent $300 to dual register our main goats in the herd, so we wouldn't loose business.

edited to clarify:  When they dicided to close the ABGA registry and no longer accept other registries, they gave people an opportunity to dual enroll your IBGA and USBGA  full-bloods and percentages. We just went ahead and did it since there are so many ABGA shows around here. ANd so many people want aBGA in our area. Now if I purchase an IBGA register doe and breed her to my full-blood IBGA and ABGA registered buck, She can be registered full-blood through IBGA and only 50% through ABGA.  What a pain. 

You would think that ABGA would worry about not having enough ABGA animals left to register after a while. I don't understand the politics with all of that.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2011)

How do mature Boers and Kikos compare in size, weight and height? I dont recall reading any comparisons. I know the Kiko is supposed to be hardier as to parasites, but how do they compare as meat goats and for crossing?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 10, 2011)

Jake said:
			
		

> How do mature Boers and Kikos compare in size, weight and height? I dont recall reading any comparisons. I know the Kiko is supposed to be hardier as to parasites, but how do they compare as meat goats and for crossing?


not that long ago someone else was trying to figure out kiko size, No one seemed to have a for sure answer for them.  I know my boer mature boer does range in size from 120 to 180. So far even though the smaller does eat a lot less I have been happier with the production of the larger framed does. 

I have seen some kiko kids come through the stockyards for meat at around 70lbs and they had really nice frames on them. They seemed comparable to our boer goats.  

A kiko owner will certainly tell you they are hardier than the boer, and they are probably right, since boer goats have been in my opinion ruined by all the expensive show animals and not breeding for hardiness, instead for show quality.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 10, 2011)

Kikos are a little smaller.  Not much but a little.  There is a lot of research out of Langston and U of Tennessee that shows they are hardier.  Less worming, less disease and a higher weaning rate than boers.  The research also shows that kiko dams bred to boer bucks produce the fastest growing kids.  

My kikos search out more browse and my boers are always looking for grain.  This is my first year with kikos and my kiko does all gave birth to smaller kids but the kids were comparable in size at weaning.  

I have one kiko doe raising quads with no help from me.   None of my boers could do that.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 10, 2011)

It seems like the more a breed is "messed with" to improve milk or meat production, the less hardy they become.  If I ever raised goats again, I'd raise Spanish Meat Goats.  Tough as nails and REALLY hardy.


----------



## Matthew3590 (Jun 11, 2011)

I use nigerians, sadly I don't breed for hardiness, I breed to make the best goats to the classification of them being recognized.  As far as I know all of the associations for nigerians are accepted for all.


----------

